# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Nom de la page courante en jsp

## kitov

Salut a tous

COmment recuperer le nom de la page courante en jsp ???
Merci d'avance.

----------


## ZeKiD

Mthode : request.getServletPath().


Voili, voilou,
 8)  8)

----------


## kitov

thanx  :;):

----------


## fahim100

Merci beaucoup.

----------


## DevServlet

> Mthode : request.getServletPath().
> 
> 
> Voili, voilou,
>  8)  8)


Pas tout  fait, confre ici,  supposer que plusieurs jsp fassent appel  la mme servlet, avec cette mthode tu connaitras le chemin de la servlet appele dans l'url, mais pas la jsp appelante, ce qui tait pourtant la question d'origine,  mon avis si tu veux plus de prcisions tu rajoutes un paramtre dans ton formulaire qui dsignera la page appelante et permettra donc  la servlet  chaque fois de connaitre son appelant. Sinon la rponse de @Zekid n'tait pas compltement fausse  ::mouarf::

----------

